# How to Install Hood Release Rod Retainer Clip??



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

My hood release rod retainer clip was cracked so I ordered a new one from Ames. I've dealt with this kind of clip before but I just can't seem to get this one to snap on. Is there a trick to get this to snap onto the rod? Or a special tool? I'm at the point of going to find a C-clip to retain it instead.
I have the bumper installed, but the valance is off, FYI.
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## JJCGTO1968 (May 3, 2020)

I have the same issue. Would you mind telling me how you got the retainer clip on the hood latch. Thanks


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I hope these help...
You slide the clip onto the latch as shown in the first picture, then pop the release rod through, full assembly shown in second picture. Let me know if you have questions, took me awhile to figure it out.
Jeff


----------



## GTO Rambler (May 20, 2021)

Thanks for posting these pics. Still helpful in 2022


----------

